# Samsung S27A350H und Samsung S27A550H  (27") ?



## GuMa (19. Juni 2011)

hallo, weiß jemand ob es wirklich große unterschiede gibt zwischen den zwei monitoren?! (Außer der Bauform&Gewicht?!) konnte nix besonderes finden...  vom fuss her sieht der 350 besser aus.. vom gehäuse das 550!   im moment tendiere ich mehr zum 350...

Samsung S27A350H

http://11.img-preis.de/1506159/Hardware/Monitore/Samsung-SyncMaster-S27A350H-27-Zoll-Full-HD-LED.jpg


Samsung S27A550H 

http://www.csv-direct.de/artpics/picA1670295.jpg


----------



## McGumble (24. Juni 2011)

Würde mich auch interessieren!
der 550 hat ein paar technische spielereien mehr aber sind es die selben panels?


----------



## GuMa (26. Juni 2011)

McGumble schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren!
> der 550 hat ein paar technische spielereien mehr aber sind es die selben panels?


 
Samsung S27A550H Review


----------

